# Sedating a Tortoise



## Hantslad (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm asking this on behalf of a good friend, she has a 90 year old Hermann who has not been eating properly for ages, she has been to the vets several times and only just they have diagnosed a mouth ulcer.

The vets have decided to keep her in for observation and to feed her by syringe, on Monday they plan to sedate her so they can investigate properly.

Is it safe to sedate a 90 year old Tortoise? I know I shouldn't question the vets, but they have taken 6 months and lots of visits to find this out.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm not a vet, but I've heard it can be tricky.


----------



## ascott (Oct 13, 2012)

> _I know I shouldn't question the vets, _but they have taken 6 months and lots of visits to find this out.



Why on earth would you ever think you should NOT question a vet...after all, they are just people...and most vets are not versed in the world of reptiles, let alone torts...if this vet has not done this EXACT procedure tons of times---I would not allow them to do it to any tort in my care...no way.

If they are able to diagnose an ulcer without sedation, why then do they need to sedate to look again? Are they not sure of their diagnosis, still?

With a tort this age I would really really research tortoise sedation and other options...again, I am not telling you yes or no---just sharing what I feel on this...


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (Oct 13, 2012)

They dont always have to put a tortoise to sleep, they can give a little sedation just to make the tortoise a bit dopey which would be a lot safer if its just a case of looking in its mouth. It would ensure the tortoise would be calm also so its better for the tort in the long run. Mine had to have thos done for the xrays he was having on a monthly basis when he had pnuemonia as he wouldn't keep still enough for the xrays! Lol!


----------



## johnreuk (Oct 13, 2012)

It's not 100% safe to sedate or anaesthetise any animal, regardless of age etc. But sometimes it is necessary. 
It's difficult to comment on this, because we don't know why they want to sedate the tortoise. 'Further investigation' could be a number of things, and I would doubt they want to sedate her just to repeat the same physical exam they seem to already have performed?
Has your friend asked the vets themselves exactly why the want to sedate the tortoise? And what they hope to gain in addition to what they already know. That's what I would advise. And get them to explain the risks/benefits involved so your friend can make an informed decision.

Kind regards, and best wishes to your friend and her tortoise 

John


----------



## Hantslad (Oct 16, 2012)

Just to let you know she is now OK and is going home tomorrow. Turns out it was an abscess.


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hantslad said:


> Just to let you know she is now OK and is going home tomorrow. Turns out it was an abscess.



Great! I am glad your tort is on the mend! Sending continuing healing thoughts to you both.


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (Oct 16, 2012)

Brilliant news


----------



## Hantslad (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks all! I was more worried as the owner treats her as her child as it's her late husbands Tortoise.

Fingers crossed she'll have many years in her yet despite having only 3 feet due to frost bite many years ago. She is sure a fighter!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. 90 years....


----------

